# I got a job! Also, Sinatra! :D



## Schrody (Dec 12, 2014)

So they called me yesterday, and today was my first day at work. It's an intern/entry level job, and it will last for a year. I'm doing this because I don't have any experience in my field and this is a great opportunity. I'm working at the "work" court, meaning all the lawsuits which happens when worker's right were/is denied (e.g. employer didn't pay the worker all his paychecks) happens right there. I'm working with files and documents.

Also, I'm almost done with my WIP's first draft, and when I was driving back home the radio station played a lot of Sinatra's songs.

Pretty good week


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 12, 2014)

So I guess you weren't playing CAH. Congrats Schrods.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks, mustard


----------



## dale (Dec 12, 2014)

are you serious? i didn't realize people in croatia were advanced enough to have "jobs" and get "paychecks" and all that. 
jesus. how the world has turned. ha ha. that's great, though. i sometimes delve off into music from the early and mid 20th
 century a lot. i like it. i wish i could have lived back then, sometimes.


----------



## TKent (Dec 12, 2014)

Woo hoo!  Schrods I hope this doesn't eat into WF time???  You better keep your priorities straight young lady.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 12, 2014)

Actually, a lot of employers don't pay their workers - some people didn't get paychecks from the July and it's December now -it's all because our laws are the way they are - nobody care for it and an employer can declare bankruptcy and open a new firm, and who cares for the workers? It's a banana country, I admit that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Updated - - -



TKent said:


> Woo hoo!  Schrods I hope this doesn't eat into WF time???  You better keep your priorities straight young lady.



Well, I'm here  Don't worry, WF time is just WF time


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 12, 2014)

They try to sneak out of it in the US too. We have something called Workmens' Compensation insurance that all employers must pay into. They are good at trying not to pay injured workers. I imagine it's a problem all over the world


----------



## dale (Dec 12, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Actually, a lot of employers don't pay their workers - some people didn't get paychecks from the July and it's December now -it's all because our laws are the way they are - nobody care for it and an employer can declare bankruptcy and open a new firm, and who cares for the workers? It's a banana country, I admit that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh. i was just clownin' with you. i didn't know it was really like that sometimes over there. well, you'll make it. you have
the mind to do that.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, we have the law - but nobody really care, and cases know to last for years.

- - - Updated - - -



dale said:


> oh. i was just clownin' with you. i didn't know it was really like that sometimes over there. well, you'll make it. you have
> the mind to do that.



I know what you meant  Everything's falling apart, but what do I care, the state is the one who pays me :mrgreen: You know what they say - the neighbor's grass is always greener


----------



## escorial (Dec 12, 2014)

well done kidda


----------



## dale (Dec 12, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Well, we have the law - but nobody really care, and cases know to last for years.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



  is it? i mean...falling apart? not being "cold" or anything....but can you tell me your opinion on why? because i think i'm witnessing "the beginning" of my own country falling apart. i think the USA will basically crumble like the old soviet union did back in the 80s. i give it 20 years or less. but i'd like to hear about your views on the "why" your country is "falling apart", if you don't mind.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 12, 2014)

dale said:


> is it? i mean...falling apart? not being "cold" or anything....but can you tell me your opinion on why? because i think i'm witnessing "the beginning" of my own country falling apart. i think the USA will basically crumble like the old soviet union did back in the 80s. i give it 20 years or less. but i'd like to hear about your views on the "why" your country is "falling apart", if you don't mind.



Short story: a lot of corruption, our Government is doing everything so they can have it better, more than 300k of unemployed people (and there's only 4+ million of us), people have small retirements because they stole everything and they still are.... I know, a lot of countries are in this state too, but if we don't do something we'll become the new Greece. There's a lot of problems, and I would need a whole day just to write it down. So, yeah, it's pretty bad.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 12, 2014)

Grats, Schrod.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 12, 2014)

Good news, Schrody (you did it your way).


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 12, 2014)

Yet another member placing her life and wellbeing ahead of the entertainment of me and my fellow forumites. -sniff - What is this world coming to? Kids these days are so selfish . . .

Nah, just kidding, Schrods, congratulations!


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> ...Pretty good week



Woot! Congrats!


----------



## Schrody (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Don't worry, I'm still gonna be around to entertain you


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 13, 2014)

Congrats! Hopefully it's the start of a long and illustrious career! 

Croatia is such a beautiful country and the food... don't get me started. Sorry to hear it's in such dire straights economically.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks, Guy.

You've been to Croatia?  Yes, we have natural beauties but it means nothing - you can't rely only on tourism. :-s You know what they say: "Always look on the bright side of life" :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Thanks, Guy.
> 
> You've been to Croatia?  Yes, we have natural beauties but it means nothing - you can't rely only on tourism. :-s You know what they say: "Always look on the bright side of life" :mrgreen:



Nah, I've only know what it looks like from Game of Thrones  

Kidding, I had a friend who went there on exchange. She plotted to seduce a rich Croatian man in order to stay but failed. She had a lot of pictures to show us when she got back. I also met some Croatians in the Croatian club at university. They invited me over for a BBQ and tried their best to make it taste authentic with the ingredients they could get in town. They were all sort of dissatisfied about the flavours but, from what I recall, the lamb was damn tasty.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 14, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> Nah, I've only know what it looks like from Game of Thrones
> 
> Kidding, I had a friend who went there on exchange. She plotted to seduce a rich Croatian man in order to stay but failed. She had a lot of pictures to show us when she got back. I also met some Croatians in the Croatian club at university. They invited me over for a BBQ and tried their best to make it taste authentic with the ingredients they could get in town. They were all sort of dissatisfied about the flavours but, from what I recall, the lamb was damn tasty.



Then you've seen a lot of Dubrovnik 

Our grill/bbq is really good, but I never ate grilled lamb, it's mostly chicken and pork  And the grilled fish. Food of gods


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Then you've seen a lot of Dubrovnik
> 
> Our grill/bbq is really good, but I never ate grilled lamb, it's mostly chicken and pork  And the grilled fish. Food of gods



Stop, you're making me hungry. *drool*

How is work so far?


----------



## Schrody (Dec 15, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> Stop, you're making me hungry. *drool*
> 
> How is work so far?



Good, I'm learning all the new stuff, and times passes quickly


----------



## Mistique (Dec 15, 2014)

Congratulations, that makes for a pretty amazing week


----------



## Schrody (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, mistique  How are you?


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry I missed this. Congratulations Schrody.

It is well past time something was done about the state of the world, don't expect the usual suspects to do it, you will have to roll your own sleeves up.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Great! Celebratory dance! 






Congrats!


----------



## Schrody (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks bazz, and Pidgeon 

You're right - if you want something done, you have to do it yourself.


----------

